# Was ist RSync und wie darf ich es nutzen?



## Angel4585 (19. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein kleines Programm schreiben um meine Daten auf einen anderen Rechner zu sichern.
Jetzt wurde mir von jemand empfohlen das mit RSync zu realisieren.
Ich meine dabei nicht das Programm RSync, sondern den Algorythmus der da verwendet wird.
Unter welcher Lizenz steht der? Ich kann nur das Programm finden, aber ich weis das RSync eine Doktorarbeit war.
Leider finde ich dazu die genaue Quelle nicht, kann mir da jemand helfen?
Und wie nutze ich das Ganze dann mit Java?


----------



## kama (19. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

sorry aber ist Google mal wieder kaputt ?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Angel4585 (19. Okt 2007)

ich hab ja gegooglet.. aber ich find irgendwie nur das programm.. wie man RSync selbst nutzen darf, unter was für einer Lizenz es steht, ob es frei ist oder was auhc immer hab ich nicht gefunden.. vllt auch falsch gesucht..


----------



## madboy (19. Okt 2007)

gib bei google rsync ein und du musst nicht mal irgendwo auf nen Link klicken, steht alles schon da :wink: 



			
				2. google-Treffer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> rsync - Wikipedia
> rsync ist sowohl ein Netzwerkprotokoll als auch ein unter der GPL stehendes Programm zur Synchronisation von Daten meistens über ein Netzwerk. ...
> de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync


----------



## kama (19. Okt 2007)

Hallo,



			
				Angel4585 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab ja gegooglet.. aber ich find irgendwie nur das programm.. wie man RSync selbst nutzen darf, unter was für einer Lizenz es steht, ob es frei ist oder was auhc immer hab ich nicht gefunden.. vllt auch falsch gesucht..


Dann solltest Du es mal mit "rsync thesis" versuchen..., dann der erste Link.....


MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Angel4585 (19. Okt 2007)

hmm.. das ist diese Doktorarbeite denke ich. Hatte bis jetzt keine Zeit die durchzulesen, werde ich aber noch amchen.

Wie ist das wenn ich die RSync Java Implementation "jarsync" in mein Projekt einbinde. Die steht unter der GPL und der Apache License v2. Muss ich da den Code meiner Anwendung dann auch offen legen?


----------



## tuxedo (19. Okt 2007)

Einmal GPL, immer GPL ... (Änderungen der Lizenz durch den Urheber mal außen vor gelassen)

Bzgl. Lizenzen: Such mal hier im Forum oder schau auch mal bei Wikipedia

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (19. Okt 2007)

Angel4585 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Muss ich da den Code meiner Anwendung dann auch offen legen?


Nicht wenn du die Apache Licence wählst.


----------



## Gast (23. Okt 2007)

kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> sorry aber ist Google mal wieder kaputt ?
> 
> ...



Sone antoworten sind ja echt zum ko.... . Mensch dann poste doch lieber gar nicht oder schau mal wie das in Foren gemacht wird wie z.B. ubuntuusers. Du schadest damit dem Ansehen des Forums und damit auch zum Stück Java.

Wenn dich jemand nach dem Weg fragt motzt du ihn dann an weil er keinen Plan hat oder ihn nicht richtig zu nutzen weiss, oder hilftst du ihn und erklärst ihn nebenbei wie das Kartenlesen geht damit er das nächste mal besser allein zurecht kommt?

Mensch wie unmenschlich kann man sein...


----------



## kama (24. Okt 2007)

Hallo Gast,



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn dich jemand nach dem Weg fragt motzt du ihn dann an weil er keinen Plan hat oder ihn nicht richtig zu nutzen weiss, oder hilftst du ihn und erklärst ihn nebenbei wie das Kartenlesen geht damit er das nächste mal besser allein zurecht kommt?


Zuerst einmal hast hast Du offentsichlich den Thread nicht (vollständig) gelesen.

Abgesehen davon, bist Du noch zu feige Deinen Namen zu nennen und zu Deiner Meinung zu stehen.

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Angel4585 (26. Okt 2007)

OK, der Fall sieht so aus:

RSync ist unter der GPL v2.
Die Java Implementation davon die ich gesehen habe ist under der GPL und der Apache License 2.

Ich war immer der Meinung das wenn ich eine Bibliothek in mein Projekt einbinde die unter der GPL steht muss ich meinen eigenen Code nicht automatisch unter die GPL stellen und damit offenlegen.
Oder täusch ich da?

Ich möchte die Implementation einbinden um RSync zu verwenden.


----------



## tuxedo (26. Okt 2007)

Sofern du dir aussuchen kannst, unter welcher Lizenz du die Java-Implementierung von RSync nutzt, bist du "fein raus".

Wählst du GPL, so musst du dein Programm auch unter die GPL stellen und somit deinen Code offenlegen.

Wählst du die Apache-Lizenz, musst du deinen Code nicht veröffentlichen. 

Hast du nen Link zum Lizenz-Modell von RSync?

- Alex


----------

